# 24” Schwinn DX



## BLWNMNY (Feb 16, 2019)

I picked up this Cool restored 24” DX for my 10 yr. old son. I know it isn’t restored to original paint specs, but this thing was done beautifully, love the custom look and pins on this baby.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice....you coming down in March? @BLWNMNY


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 16, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nice....you coming down in March? @BLWNMNY



Yes Sir!  You?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 16, 2019)

BLWNMNY said:


> Yes Sir!  You?




Well yes......they now have a "Larger Engine".............let me know when for some Benjis.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 16, 2019)

@BLWNMNY here's the new one just put in today.......


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 16, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Well yes......they now have a "Larger Engine".............let me know when for some Benjis.



I’ll message you when I’m there.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 17, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Well yes......they now have a "Larger Engine".............let me know when for some Benjis.



Love me some Benjis!


----------

